# Liquid paraffin



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Been on the hunt for Liquid paraffin this morning because Alfie is a little constipated.
None of the big pharmacies stock it any more 
I was told the little old ladies had been overdosing on it 
I've given him Olive oil but it doesn't seem to be working, any ideas?


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Could you not go and ask at the reception desk at vets they may let you have some without seeing a vet.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Been on the hunt for Liquid paraffin this morning because Alfie is a little constipated.
> None of the big pharmacies stock it any more
> I was told the little old ladies had been overdosing on it
> I've given him Olive oil but it doesn't seem to be working, any ideas?


warm milk, 
2-3 hours of patient wait...
does the trick with my lot!

good luck
D


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

poppydog1 said:


> Could you not go and ask at the reception desk at vets they may let you have some without seeing a vet.


I will tomorrow, just hoping I could get something today


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

A couple of teaspoons of bran mixed in his feed or 1/2teaspoon of mineral oil.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ask if they stock Lacrilube (not 100% sure of the spelling)..

Does the same thing, and is prescribed by vets.

Edit, lol, thats for eyes. Lemme thing of the name of the stuff for a second.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe best to check with your vet about the mineral oil rona as it is quite strong stuff....so may not be suitable for Alfie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

mollymo said:


> Maybe best to check with your vet about the mineral oil rona as it is quite strong stuff....so may not be suitable for Alfie.


That's the trouble, he's not too bad, but after his bleeding during the week, I don't want him more constipated and I don't want to upset his tum. 
Balancing act. 
Will go to vets in the morning I think


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

The oil drained out of a can of tuna is very good for constipation!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lactulose is the one im thinking of. My vet used to prescribe for both dogs and cats. You could always phone and double check.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Lactulose is the one im thinking of. My vet used to prescribe for both dogs and cats. You could always phone and double check.


Might go and see mum, she has some


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

yes i was told by vet nurse to give tuna in sunflower oil for constipation. That was for my cat tho , but im sure it would work for dogs too.Maybe try the small tim to begin with.x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Yes we used to use lactulose off the vet .. It's exactly the same as the stuff you buy in the chemist


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A few weeks ago when Kai was constipated i gave him tuna in sunflower oil.Worked a treat.:thumbup:*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lactulose is brill... we always have a bottle in the house... I hate it, but they love it as it is so sweet and gloopy. Be warned though it works fast... you might get a pile of diarrhoea before you can race to the door to let him out


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Yes we used to use lactulose off the vet .. It's exactly the same as the stuff you buy in the chemist


How much do you give?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I think it is 1ml per 2lb body weight.. Anyone???? But I think I would start of with a smaller amount 

Juliex


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I used to give to ben equivalent with a tea spoon , but he will need to drink allot of water in order to work with in the next 12 hours . then stop ,dont give him any more lactulose (lactulose reduces the liver function slightly and he has been throughout wars all ready and he is on METACAM ....) so use LActulose one time and then PUT him on bran wheat Boil couple spoons of wheat in water , reduce the liquid and mix up with the rest of the food . It will come out nice and soft ....


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

You may get Liquid Paraffin from a feed merchant if you have any nearby. Its quite possible it would be stocked for larger animals.


----------

